# [kernel 2.6.23] tit prob  du "module-rebuild rebuild"

## RickyLoad

Bonjour 

Après l'install du new kernel ==> 2.6.23-gentoo

et just au moment du => module-rebuild rebuild , j'ai un beau plantage 

```

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:451: attention : 'deprecated_irq_flag' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:64)

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:451: attention : passing argument 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:451: attention : ignoring return value of 'request_irq', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo »

make: *** [default] Erreur 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1687:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1025:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   svgalib-1.9.25.ebuild, line   78:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *        linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  KDIR=/usr/src/linux default.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/temp/build.log'.

 *

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-media-libs_-_svgalib-1.9.25-25389.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gentoo kernels #  

```

J'ai trouver ce post sur l'autre forum, mais je suis un peu perdu

==> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4352681.html?sid=426938ead03f482a4b97c315c679d694

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## GaMeS

Ben en fait, tout simplement, tu vas dans ton make.conf et tu ajoute -sandbox à ta variable FEATURES.

J'avais le même problème, (Merci Dumble sur IRC), et avec ceci, aucun problème pour recompiler mes modules.

----------

## guilc

Oui, je confirme, ça fait la même chose avec TOUS les modules externes

Solution temporaire :

```
FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" module-rebuild -X rebuild
```

----------

## RickyLoad

Re 

Bon je viens de modifier mon make.conf comme vous me l'avez conseillé , mais !!

Effectivement la fin de l'erreur a disparue mais j'ai toujours le debut comme même   :Sad: 

```

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c: In function 'svgalib_helper_ope':

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:451: attention : 'deprecated_irqflag' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/interrupt.h:64)

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:451: attention : passing argumen 2 of 'request_irq' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:451: attention : ignoring returnvalue of 'request_irq', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/interrupt.c:4:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h:74: attention : 'struc file_operations' declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h:74: attention : visibl uniquement depuis cette définition ou déclaration, ce qui n'est probablement pas ce que vous désirez

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h: In function 'devfs_reister_chrdev':

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h:76: erreur: implicit dclaration of function 'register_chrdev'

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h: In function 'devfs_unegister_chrdev':

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/kernel26compat.h:80: erreur: implicit dclaration of function 'unregister_chrdev'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper/interrupt.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/work/svgalib-1.9.25/kernel/svgalib_helper] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo »

make: *** [default] Erreur 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1687:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1025:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   svgalib-1.9.25.ebuild, line   78:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *        linux-mod.eclass, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" \

 *                                ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} \

 *                              || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}."

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  KDIR=/usr/src/linux default.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25/temp/build.log'.

 *

Gentoo rickyload #

```

A croire que ce kernel veut pas de ma machine   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Le

```

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-media-libs_-_svgalib-1.9.25-25389.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

```

a disparu ,il est vrai .......................

----------

## GaMeS

Hmm, ça c'est un problème différent.

Tes modules ce sont bien compilés non ?

----------

## Mickael

Salut j'ai le même problème avec svgalib :

```
package media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25 NOT merged

Detected file collision(s):

     '/lib/modules/2.6.21-suspend2-r6/misc/svgalib_helper.ko'

```

mais je n'ai qu'une seule collision, et mon kernel est un suspend2-6-21... faut voir du côté de bugzilla

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, le message d'erreur est bien de compilation : interface du kernel changée, il faut une mise à jour de ce module  :Wink: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

```

Tes modules ce sont bien compilés non ?

```

Ben justement , le "module-rebuild rebuild" plante , donc , mes modules ne se compilent pas ......

```

oui, le message d'erreur est bien de compilation : interface du kernel changée, il faut une mise à jour de ce module

```

Concretement faut que j'attende une "new" version de mes modules ????? , à savoir :

=> media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25

=> ati-drivers 

Ou encore mieux peu être un new kernel (2.6.23-r1) qui lui aura peu être gommé ces probs de compilation ?

Sinon XavierMiller , quand tu dis ==> interface du kernel changée

çà n'a rien a voir avec le "menuconfig" qui serait a revoir entièrement sous ce kernel ???

Parce que y'a pas autant de changement d'annoncer sur ce 2.6.23 

===> http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_23#head-545c04dd2c88660cbf055d477b387b3bd9138486

Merci à vous tous

----------

## xaviermiller

non, je veux dire que tout logiciel dépendant du kernel doit s'adapter si le kernel change  :Wink: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon ben me reste à attendre de nouvelles mise à jour , pour ces modules entre autres sans doute   :Sad: 

Je "boucle" pas ce post ! en attendant que ces updates arrivent et que celà resolve mon prob , au cas ou , je passerais coller un tit "résolu" comme de coutume .....................

Mci a tous

----------

## nemo13

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Oui, je confirme, ça fait la même chose avec TOUS les modules externes
> 
> Solution temporaire :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

les dégats sont plus étendus, il y a le même problème de violation avec des pythons

Pour vte j'ai du faire :

```
FEATURES="-sandbox -usersandbox" emerge -1a vte
```

A+

----------

## guilc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> les dégats sont plus étendus, il y a le même problème de violation avec des pythons
> 
> Pour vte j'ai du faire :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm, t'en es sûr ?

J'ai eu ce genre de problème sur un python, mais c'était un problème de collision, pas de violation de sandbox...

Il m'a suffit de supprimer les fichiers .pyc qui provoquaient la collision...

----------

## nemo13

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Hmm, t'en es sûr ?
> 
> J'ai eu ce genre de problème sur un python, mais c'était un problème de collision, pas de violation de sandbox...
> 
> Il m'a suffit de supprimer les fichiers .pyc qui provoquaient la collision...

 

Cà m'est arrivé il y moins d'une heure   :Crying or Very sad:   *Quote:*   

> ls -al /var/log/sandbox/
> 
> total 24
> 
> drwxrwx--- 2 root    portage 4096 oct 14 11:08 .
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> nemo13@gentoo_dell_m90_f ~ $ sudo cat /var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-libs_-_vte-0.16.9-26324.log
> 
> open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda
> 
> open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo/null.gcda
> ...

 mais avec ta manip je n'ai pas eu de souci

néamoins j'ai des soucis avec le serpent qui a du mal à muer

A+

----------

## guilc

Ah ok ! donc en fait c'est pas lié a python du tout  :Smile: 

C'est plutot vte qui a besoin de code dans le kernel (gestion des tty ? j'ai pas vérifié mais ça peut etre plausible...)

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon je viens d'essayer d'updater mon kernel !!

==> vers le 2.6.23-r1

Résultat le même prob ; impossible de recompiler => media-libs/svgalib-1.9.25 

Question :

Y'en a qui tourne sous ce kernel avec des drivers ati en 8.40 ??

Parce que là je commence à les accumuler   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Merci pour vos réponses

----------

## kopp

Euh, SVGA, c'est pas lié au framebuffer de quelques manières que ce soit ? tu as fait gaffe à la config du 2.6.23 vu que maintenant y a uvesafb à la place de vesafb-tng ?

----------

## geekounet

T'en a vraiment besoin du SVGA en même temps ? Le framebuffer donne de bons résultats en général, et c'est plus simple  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  uvesafb à la place de vesafb-tng 

 

Bonsoir,

j'ai essayé de mettre uvesa en action sur un système "full"v x86-64  avec le noyau 2.6.23 j'ai toujours un môche 

```
[    8.672398] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

```

ma ligne de boot est :

```
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

j'ai suivi cette méthode

Si je squatte trop ,dites-le j'ouvrirai un autre post.

----------

## RickyLoad

Re 

je vais reprendre entièrement la config du kernel !!

Je vois que çà , doit y avoir des trucs de changer par rapport au 2.6.22.r9  :Wink: 

La compilation de ces deux modules ne me posaient aucun prob sous mes anciens kernels 

Je repasse si y'a du mieux  :Wink: 

@tte

----------

